# PelPro problems



## massel (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a PelPro wood pellet stove with the accutron 2 control panel, the stove was running fine when i went to bed last night and when i got up this morning the fire was out.  Fans were still running but no flame.  I pushed the start button and the igniter light came on but none of the 4 feed rate lights will light up.   When in ignite mode the fans run fine and the auger works fine, but it goes out as soon as the fire is lit and the igniter light goes out.  The customer help line says it probably needs a new control panel,  any input would be appreciated.


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2009)

massel said:
			
		

> ......When in ignite mode the fans run fine and the auger works fine, but it goes out as soon as the fire is lit and the igniter light goes out.........



I don't have your stove, but I'm not sure I understand...the pellets ignite, and are burning, but stop burning when ignitor turns off?


----------



## massel (Oct 26, 2009)

exactly, when the ingite light goes off, the feed rate lights dont kick, i dont remember if they are on during ignite before all this or not, but either way they dont light up now.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 26, 2009)

massel said:
			
		

> exactly, when the ingite light goes off, the feed rate lights dont kick on which i believe they were on while in ignite mode.



I don't know that stove either, but are pellets feeding in with auger, or did you light it manually, and the auger needs to run a bit to get pellets from the hopper? Also, is your door closed, if it doesn't sense vacuum, it probably won't feed. Just a couple quick thoughts, somebody that has a clue will be here soon.


----------



## massel (Oct 26, 2009)

pellets feed in fine with the auger when in ignite mode, and the fire starts up nice, but when the ignite light goes off on the control panel, none of the feed rate lights are lit and the auger stops and fire goes out.


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like a control board issue.  How old is the stove?  Still under warranty?  Have you contacted the dealer?


----------



## massel (Oct 27, 2009)

i bought the stove used, its 3 years old so no warranty, that is kinda what i figured to bad its $250 for a new board.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 27, 2009)

The  danson site had this info.

8. My auger will feed at start up but then stops? 
The stove needs to be fine tuned. There is not enough vacuum being generated to feed pellets. To adjust this there is an adjustment pod on the bottom right hand corner of the control board that says “FAN” this needs to be turned counter clockwise a quarter of a turn. The fresh air intake damper should be open roughly ½”. 

There is more info here:
http://www.dansons.com/support/support-service-faq.html

Manuals here:
http://www.dansons.com/support/support-service-product-manuals.html 
or 
http://www.pelprostoves.com/downloads/pelletstoveoperations072406.pdf


If you can gives the model, Maybe I can dig in the manual for more info to help. I don't own a Danson group stove. But I have repaired a few. It may not be the control. It could be the vacuum switch or the snap disc that sense the heat after the ignite cycle is finished. I am not 100% sure its been a while. I can't remember if the feed lights would not light.

I would start with the vacuum switch. Clean the hose that goes to in. Remove it from the switch and blow air into the stove. 

jay


----------



## massel (Oct 27, 2009)

Where is the snap disc located?  and is there a way to tell if it is bad?


----------



## mjbrown (Oct 27, 2009)

if you are looking at the front of the stove, the snap discs will be behind the left hand cover. there are i believe, 3. one is a lo temp, one is a hi temp, and one is hooked to the exhaust chamber i think.

the pressure switch is also on this side. check to make sure the hose is fitting fairly tight. one thing i noticed on the one that i have , on the pressure switch, there are 2 nipples...only one had the hose connected to it, the other was still open.the hose was very loose on mine, so i cut it back about 1/4 inch and reconnected. the other nipple i just wrapped a piece of duct tape around to form a temp seal.

this is not a stove i use at this time, it was the first one i bought and had alot of issues trying to get heat. i tore into it last week end. the hi an lo snap discs can be bought for about $35-$40, and are easy to replace. i took both the combustion and convection blowrs off to check for cleaning and oh my gosh. both were plugged up bad. i also took an air hose to the inside around the heat tubes...what a mess, glad i was outside.

now, the stove blows room air like never before, and i actually got pretty good heat out of it. i had it hooked temporary in my garage, with no insulation, and was able to get the heat up to about 60*. i agree with jay, try the snap discs and pressure switch before the board. also try tuning the fine tune pots.


hope this help. btw, i am no expert...just a guy who had a bad experiance with this stove.it sat in my pellet shed for a year covered in plastic. now unemployed so i started investigating. good luck.


mike


----------



## mjbrown (Oct 27, 2009)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> massel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the auger is on an incline and the pellets drop down into the burn pot. the door needs to be closed or the auger stops.

if i remember correctly, on start up, the igniter lite on the board is blinking rapidly as well as the feed rate lite,once the stove "catches" and the room air blower kicks in, the feed lites blink with every cycle of the auger.

hope this helps.

mike


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello

I had the same problem with the Accutron II on the Pelpro Bay View.

This is the way it should work:

When in manual mode, Pressing start turns on the exhaust blower and the Convection blower.

The stove goes thru a startup cycle for 15 min. so the red ignitor light comes on and the red heat level light comes on.
The green combustion fan light shows that fan speed and the green auger light goes on and off when the auger turns.

There must be enough vacuum for the auger to turn at this point so if you get pellets droping and igniting, then the vacuum switch is working. I checked my vacuum switch and line anyways. The line should be connected to the neg pressure side. I found that hose connection was a little loose so I installed a new 24" long -- 1/4 inch diameter vacuum line from the auto parts store.

After the pellets ignite, the Low Limit switch ("open on rise") will open and the stove goes in to a 5 min safety delay. After that the feed level light will be constant and the stove will stay on and continue to feed pellets.

In my case the Low Limit switch was bad (Sounds like the problem here!) so the auger stopped and the stove went out.

You can purchase the OEM Low Limit switch for $20.00 or you can buy the standard White Rodgers for approx $5 and drill a one inch hole between the mounting screws on the exhaust plenum and pop it in.

See the following link with pics to show the low limit switch on the left side of the stove!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89031/

BTW. The Accutron control board is usually bad if the blower and combustion fans stay on after the stove has been turned off and the stove cools down and/or if the auger motor runs continuosly without stopping!!


----------

